# How long after food/water should a puppy potty?



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

He's 8 1/2 weeks old. I control his food water but *he wont potty until about 2-3 hrs after food or water*. I feed him half cup of Nature's Domain three times a day but *he only poops twice a day* (morning a couple hours after breakfast and evening a couple hours after dinner. Does NOT poop after lunch.) Is this normal? or *should he be peeing and pooping more? [*B]I read everywhere that a puppy should potty 5-30 minutes after food/water.[/B] Is this true for you? Cuz it seems awfully inaccurate.


----------



## sechattin (Nov 13, 2013)

I've found that at the very least my puppies all seem to pee 5-20 minutes after eating. I've had some that will pee and poop in that time, and others that will only pee, but will poop a couple hours later. Twice a day for poop sounds pretty normal to me, especially for a puppy on a higher quality diet (it seems like the purina/pedigree puppies in my classes poop 8-10 times a day! D: ) Every puppy is different. As long as you get a good feel for when he is likely to have to go and you let him out to do his bathroom breaks in the grass where they should be, I feel like you're doing well.

Some puppies that tended to take a long time, I would be patient with a reward them as soon as they go. It takes patience in the beginning, but it helps them get the idea that the faster they do their bathroom duty outside, the faster they'll get a nice tasty treat.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Nature's Domain is a grain free food, there usually is less poop to deal with on a grain free.


----------



## GRANBYsyztem (Feb 8, 2014)

Mm, ic. so far the replies are reassuring. I was 1) Starting to get worried that he might have something wrong and 2) Starting to get fustrated because how do you teach a puppy where to poop when he wont poop? Sometimes.. I think I just need to wooooosah. and relax and be patient. This puppy business is no joke, eh? hahaha


----------



## Me_and_Kali (Mar 4, 2014)

i noticed Kali pooped twice right after she ate in the morning. Literally within a minute. i never noticed before soi was wondering why doesnt she poop when we go out. 
i think all dogs are a little different.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

Our's poo'd about the same as you describe at that age. However, he did pee a lot. We kept water down all the time and didn't regulate his water intake. My wife was concerned about controlling his water and we have another dog in the house. So we had a little trouble with that. He is 17 weeks tomorrow and we have been about 3 weeks without an accident. The last 2 accidents he had were my fault. I didn't pick up on the "sign". So in reality he has been solid for about a month.

We started taking him out every 20-30 minutes whether we felt like he had to go or not. Then the duration increased over the following weeks. We are currently at hours.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Sounds normal. Mine will go half a day without pooping and rarely does he have to go right after he eats. It's usually an hour or more after eating that he poops. This morning was the exception and he went within 15 minutes after eating. On the rug. By the door.


----------



## BaileyGSD (Feb 22, 2014)

I have two GSD puppies at 6 weeks I feed them






one of my pups I starting to woke whole an the other he's poop Is still mushy/watery, what could be the reason of this? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

